# None of them should get our vote



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*Why you shouldn't vote Republican*

They have absolutely no fiscal discipline whatsoever. No congress has ever blown money on vote-buying programs quite like the current Republican congress has.

There are far too many Republicans who want to take their personal religious blueprints for behavior and make them law.

The seem unwilling to press the advantage when it is theirs to press.

They're prudes.

Stem cell research.

Donald Wildmon

The McCain-Feingold Campaign Reform Act.

The Medicare Prescription Drug benefit for the Gimme Generation

If they had their way, Terri Schiavo's soul would still not be at rest.

They pay more attention to K Street than they do to the American workers and businessmen carrying the load.

They can't even protect America's borders. :eyeroll:

Do you want your kids to come home from a government school and tell you that the Earth is only 6000 years old?

*Why you shouldn't vote Democrat*

They clearly will not defend America from Islamic Fascism ... not now ... not until the price of that defense is catastrophic.

They think terrorism is a law enforcement problem.

Their war against individualism.

They think America is great because of its government.

They seem to think that income is distributed, not earned.

They promote class warfare.

They have almost single-handedly destroyed black culture in America.

Democrats think that it's odd that the jails are so full while our crime rate is going down

Hillary Clinton.

They're joined at the hip with teacher's unions.

Taxes can never be too high for Democrats.

They fully intend to destroy talk radio.

Their love of mob rule.

The fully intend to turn illegal aliens into Democrat voters.

Like the Republicans; they refuse to protect America's borders

*Why your shouldn't vote Libertarian*

With over 50% of the American people harboring strong libertarian feelings, they can't manage to mount a viable third-party campaign. How would they manage to govern?

Not only will they not defend America's borders, they don't really think the borders need defending.

Though philosophically they're right, they fail to see that their "legalize drugs" agenda isn't exactly a winner with the American people.

They never jumped on eminent domain abuse as the party agenda. People will react when they think their property rights are being threatened .... and the Libertarians couldn't take advantage of this.

Have you seen the way some of the people at their convention dress? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There should be a choice of none of the above on the ballot.

Russia may not have many things right, but they have their electoral process right.. As many people can run as want to in Russia. Then the top two run against each other. With this scenario big ears Ross would never have put Clinton in office. It would also give a third party a chance. Right now if you vote for a third party you simply cheat the party closest to your agenda. If you think about the election Perot was involved in a vote for him took a vote from Bush senior. It was as good as a vote for Clinton. We need to change that, but fat chance. No politician in Washington wants to change it. They may not be able to make a career of it if they did.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You bet good post, we will just line up all the bad things about all the political partys and vote for the one with the least strikes against them!!

Its a big **** sandwich, but its all we got to eat so hold yer nose and take a bite. :x


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

We should vote for good Democrats and some good Republicans.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> We should vote for good Democrats and some good Republicans.


I would vote for a good democrat, but Zel Miller is getting kind of old.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobm said:


> *Why you shouldn't vote democrat*


Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi or try this on for size Senate Majoriy Leader Harry Ried. Senate is probably going to stay with the GOP but I think people might want to think twiced about Pelosi she isn't all that bright. She would make a horrible speaker.


----------

